# Thanksgiving Memories



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

We enjoyed having everyone over the big Holiday and that made for lots of family time on the water and great memories. Crazy fishing and strong size positioning has just put smiles on a lot of faces. Whether working fallouts on a tide pullback or back lake potholes and lakes, guests have been having a ball. Capt. Braden managed some solid Trout numbers coming off scouting intel before dialing in a little late the Redfish Rodeo led by Capt. Kolten. Capt. Donnie has been working on the island and upper bays day to day depending on the winds. Mud/grass pockets have been holding decent fish including a smattering of Black Drum. Capt. Chris Cady has been hitting the ducks hard but staying on top of the fish as well. The Gerte family had a great day with Chris on Friday. Above average water temperatures have been keeping the patterns pretty normal thus far.

*Duck Report*

Cold fronts continue position ducks on the bays and back lakes. The intensity of the fronts leaves a little to be desired and we noticed the birds getting a little stale toward the end of the split. We'll be looking for some big weather from the North to keep the migration heading this way so stay tuned.

*December/February Off Peak Specials*

Join us during the duck split closure from 11/27 to 12/09 and February 2017 for great fishing at impressive pricing.

*Guests Per Boat - Pricing*
Party of 2 - $325 p/person
Party of 3 - $250 p/person
Party of 4 - $225 p/person*

*This special pricing includes a one night stay at the lodging, meals, fishing trip, and fish cleaning/packaging. Bait is available at an additional charge. Taxes, and gratuities are not included.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away!
*
*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge[/B]*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few more.


----------

